# Normal maintenance on MTB rear suspension



## Tony1M (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm on the verge of buying a Stumpjumper FSR XXL, but before I do that I have a question.

This will be my first full-suspension bike. How frequent and how expensive is typical DIY rear suspension maintenance (parts) on an '08 or '09 Stumpjumper?

I realize that the answer to that question is directly related to the amount and type of use, so let's say that the bike was used by a person who is 6'6" and weighs 285 lbs for 1000 miles on more or less gentle terrain that has a few bumps and rocks, and that the bike had never been ridden off a drop-off that is higher than a foot. (Yes, I'm a ssisy.) What rear suspension maintenance or replacement parts would likely have been required during that time, if any? How long can one expect the rear shock to last? Can it be re-built by a DIY'r?

Thanks.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

rear suspension just adds a few more bearings that need to be replaced.
I would say rarely though, ask the shop when you buy it.

However having a squishy rear greatly reduced damage and wear on other things, so worth while.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

Not familiar with what shock or bearings on the stumpjumper but you will want a shock pump (should come with bike when you buy it). After you get it dialed in, very little maintenance, just check your air pressure every once in a while, wipe down the piston after a dirty ride to keep dirt from getting up in the seals of the shock. Shock should last the life of the bike with maybe a seal replacement every few years.

Bearings should last a long time with the type of riding mentioned, water and mud have the biggest impact on bearings. So if you're not out riding in the mud, doing stream crossings, etc.... your bearings should last for a long time. Also, just like all other bearings on the bike (eg. the BB, head set, wheeel) don't hit them directly with the water hose when you're washing the bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the Stumpjumper FSR in XL. I weigh 250 pounds and I ride as much as is possible with kids and a full time job. Two weeks ago, the top two bearings on my seatstays wore out. It took a year. The bearing kit was 40 bucks. The bike shop charged me 60 bucks to rebuild the entire rear triangle. I had them do it because I didn't want to wait for the 120 dollar tool. I found a nice bearing press on line that I'll purchase sometime soon.


----------



## Tony1M (Oct 1, 2009)

CaveGiant, gasiorv and NYrr496,

Thanks very much for your information!

In the past, I've had bad experiences with expensive automobiles - Mercedes, in particular. The price I paid for those vehicles turned out to be only the "entry fee", and the big money flowed after that into a maintenance money pit.

I've owned a Panasonic 10-speed for 30+ years and the thing has been very inexpensive to maintain - tires, brake pads, bb bearings, chainrings, chains, cassettes, the occasional wheel, handlebar tape and I painted the bike once. I'd like to continue the same tradition with my new bike.

Having performed all of the maintenance on our 92 Honda Accord (the best car I've ever owned) for over 17 years, I fully realize that all moving parts, and, in particular, all bearings and shocks, will eventually wear out. But the design and quality of those parts varies dramatically from one vehicle to another and that has a great effect on both their price and longevity. For example, the original wheel bearings, power steering pump and alternator are still working just fine on our Accord. The car's OEM Panasonic battery lasted 15 years.

Again, I just want to have a pretty good idea what those maintenance costs will be on a FS versus a hard tail and, from what you all say, I think those will be acceptable for the increase in ride luxury. As long as I'm not replacing all those bearings and the shock every couple of years, I'll be satisfied. (BTW, before I buy the bike, I'll ask the store what the shock costs.)

Speaking of cars has reminded me to ask two final questions about full-suspension bikes.

1. Are the bearings, spacers, washers, etc., and rear shock on a Stumpjumper bicycle _proprietary_ parts (only available from Specialized), or are there so-called "aftermarket" parts available?

2. For how many years will Specialized carry replacement parts for their Stumpjumper FSR bike, and, if there are parts available from other sources, for how many years will those likely be available?

Again, thanks very much for your experience and information.


----------



## Tony1M (Oct 1, 2009)

It seems that one should rebuild at least the rear shock, depending on type of use, after 40 to 60 hours of riding.

FAQs from place that does this job:
http://www.thebrokenbike.com/mtb_shock_rebuild_faq.html

How-to video:
http://bikemag.com/av/flash/fox-shocks-rebuild-video/

and another How-to from the horse's mouth - Fox:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/service_videos/airsleeve_service.htm

So, if you pay someone to do this necessary maintenance, open your wallet nice and wide. DIYers make out much better and the job just takes a few minutes.


----------



## crosscountryman (Oct 5, 2009)

Bikewagon.com has maybe 30 different Manitou Rear shocks for what seems to be very inexpensive. Worth a shot.

http://www.bikewagon.com/Forks-Headsets-Suspension/Rear-Shocks/sc311069//page/1/checkForLanding/true


----------

